# U Pick For Me



## RabbiWayne (Oct 22, 2008)

Have decided to write some fan fics for the fandom and am looking into genres but i enjoy writting in most of them so I'm gonna list a few and you guys are gonna pic...ok...

Sci Fi/ Western- basically think _Firefly_  on that one

Fantasy- Your typical fantasy like Lord of the Rings/ Harry Potter


----------



## bane233 (Oct 22, 2008)

yay Sci Fi/ Western 

not a lot of people have done this it would be nice to see something different


----------



## RabbiWayne (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok it's settled looks like SciFi/Western rocks the story this time I hope to have the epilogue up by tomorrow...

I am gonna take a swing at something new here and say that if any of you out there want your fursona to be part of the tale in the following episodes (wether it be a passing meeting or a recuring appearance) pm soon before I develop characters...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

Scifi/Western - Trigun ^__^


----------

